# Supermarket in Al Ahyaa Hurghada



## alexander4455

I reside in the El Ahyaa district when in Egypt but its tiring as the Supermarkets are so far away. However there is a building being built next to the Oasis Resort which many have said its going to be a Hypermarket. With so many Brits and Arabic spoken owners, it seems we are no closer to knowing whether its a true fact and secondly someone must know a name or the developer. I wrote to Carrefour after hearing many rumours but they denied they have any plans to develop in Hurghada. Does anyone know?


----------



## Gounie

I think it belongs to Abu Ashara but they have run out of money??


----------



## hurghadapat

Gounie said:


> I think it belongs to Abu Ashara but they have run out of money??


Think yourself lucky that you have supermarkets now even if you do have to travel to them.When i first went to live in Hurghada there where no supermarkets like Abu Ashra,Metro or Spinney only the local corner shops which called themselves supermarkets.Imported food was few and far between so had to eat what the locals ate but gosh was life more exciting then when you lived in the real egypt and not in an expats paradise.No furniture or cars could be bought in Hurghada everything came from Cairo unless you had furniture made by a local...and that was another story which i could write a book about....but i know which Hurghada i prefered. But please remember you are living in a third world country.


----------



## hurghadapat

hurghadapat said:


> Think yourself lucky that you have supermarkets now even if you do have to travel to them.When i first went to live in Hurghada there where no supermarkets like Abu Ashra,Metro or Spinney only the local corner shops which called themselves supermarkets.Imported food was few and far between so had to eat what the locals ate but gosh was life more exciting then when you lived in the real egypt and not in an expats paradise.No furniture or cars could be bought in Hurghada everything came from Cairo unless you had furniture made by a local...and that was another story which i could write a book about....but i know which Hurghada i prefered. But please remember you are living in a third world country.


Sorry Gounie...that wasn't aimed at you just clicked on the wrong thread...sorry.


----------



## Lanason

hurghadapat said:


> Sorry Gounie...that wasn't aimed at you just clicked on the wrong thread...sorry.


Can't get the staff these days - the exam for Moderator must have been easy :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## hurghadapat

Lanason said:


> Can't get the staff these days - the exam for Moderator must have been easy :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Lol....Adrian...two words spring to mind.


----------



## Lanason

hurghadapat said:


> Lol....Adrian...two words spring to mind.


very and easy :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gounie

hurghadapat said:


> Sorry Gounie...that wasn't aimed at you just clicked on the wrong thread...sorry.


I remember those days!!


----------



## onon987

alexander4455 said:


> I reside in the El Ahyaa district when in Egypt but its tiring as the Supermarkets are so far away. However there is a building being built next to the Oasis Resort which many have said its going to be a Hypermarket. With so many Brits and Arabic spoken owners, it seems we are no closer to knowing whether its a true fact and secondly someone must know a name or the developer. I wrote to Carrefour after hearing many rumours but they denied they have any plans to develop in Hurghada. Does anyone know?


Hi,
I still live in England,but will take holidays in Hurghada (El Ahyaa),where I have bought an apartment.Your concerns are the same as mine.With so many apartment blocks being built in this district for foreigners,it seems inconceivable that a supermarket isn't on it's way!Maybe it is just wishful thinking on my part,
Regards,
John


----------



## hurghadapat

onon987 said:


> Hi,
> I still live in England,but will take holidays in Hurghada (El Ahyaa),where I have bought an apartment.Your concerns are the same as mine.With so many apartment blocks being built in this district for foreigners,it seems inconceivable that a supermarket isn't on it's way!Maybe it is just wishful thinking on my part,
> Regards,
> John



Lol....Welcome to Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have an friend who is a well known architect and he tells me.. I have no work, no one is investing..


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I have an friend who is a well known architect and he tells me.. I have no work, no one is investing..


and to be honest who in their right mind would invest in egypt.....many unfortunately do without researching the country they are buying into


----------



## Helen Ellis

alexander4455 said:


> I reside in the El Ahyaa district when in Egypt but its tiring as the Supermarkets are so far away. However there is a building being built next to the Oasis Resort which many have said its going to be a Hypermarket. With so many Brits and Arabic spoken owners, it seems we are no closer to knowing whether its a true fact and secondly someone must know a name or the developer. I wrote to Carrefour after hearing many rumours but they denied they have any plans to develop in Hurghada. Does anyone know?


I've heard the same story, there are a lot of rumours around here, but Senzo got built, no reason for another one not to go up. 
However, until then why don't you get Metro or Abu Ashara to deliver. Believe it or not you can phone in an order. 

If you prefer go to shop in person get your supplies, the heavy stuff anyway, delivered to your kitchen for 6le. I always tip the guy too. They are not allowed to give you a lift home with your shopping, but sometimes will if they're not sure where to go. Makes life so much easier. Metro deliver most of my heavy stuff and the delivery drivers are very helpful.


----------



## hurghadapat

Helen Ellis said:


> I've heard the same story, there are a lot of rumours around here, but Senzo got built, no reason for another one not to go up.
> However, until then why don't you get Metro or Abu Ashara to deliver. Believe it or not you can phone in an order.
> 
> If you prefer go to shop in person get your supplies, the heavy stuff anyway, delivered to your kitchen for 6le. I always tip the guy too. They are not allowed to give you a lift home with your shopping, but sometimes will if they're not sure where to go. Makes life so much easier. Metro deliver most of my heavy stuff and the delivery drivers are very helpful.


LOl....wouldn't advise phoning an order in....better to go and choose your own stuff then get them to deliver.


----------



## speedwing

According to the watchman, work will start again soon, even tho they stopped, sand is still regulary being delivered???? it is supposed to be Abu Ashara running the food chain but actual developer is inknown


----------



## speedwing

Sorry - unknown lol


----------



## onon987

speedwing said:


> According to the watchman, work will start again soon, even tho they stopped, sand is still regulary being delivered???? it is supposed to be Abu Ashara running the food chain but actual developer is inknown


Hi,
Thank you for your reply.I probably wouldn't be visiting more than twice a year(escape from British weather),but it would be good to have a decent supermarket in walking distance!
Cheers,
John


----------



## speedwing

John, I would love one if only for the basics, shopping is a day out affair here, list for Metro, list for the green supermarket, list for the fruit & veg market and then lets stick on the one for the fish market lol!!!


----------



## onon987

speedwing said:


> John, I would love one if only for the basics, shopping is a day out affair here, list for Metro, list for the green supermarket, list for the fruit & veg market and then lets stick on the one for the fish market lol!!!


Let's keep our fingers crossed then!!!Some supermarket based there would make a lot of money I think lol!!


----------

